# I found a Peeing tree



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

On Canada Day I walked to rocky point with my brother. As we were walking we noticed something insane and unique the tree had water shooting out of it (literally shooting out of it) it was like a spout.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

dude, i think you have been drinking just a little too much of your kush bong water! lets see a video of the peeing tree!


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

Kk lol 


Sent from secret underwater location


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Ewwwwww. Water smells terrible as is. XD just the thought of it being ingested, -_- bleh.

Is it possible someone had a hose running through a knot that channeled to where you were seeing water come out?


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

No way at all we looked around the entire tree completely we even tried pushing back the bark to try and see if there was a tube. There was no tube lol 


Sent from secret underwater location


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

Heres my video


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I found this: Water flows out of a tree trunk in Iran: pictures


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

Maybe but as far as I know there no pipe along the trail that could have burst. Possibly a small underground stream though 


Sent from secret underwater location


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

How about doing a little taste test by drinking off of it? Just kidding haha


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

I tried it. It tasted just like clean water lol. 


Sent from secret underwater location


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

good think it wasnt a leaking septic pipe under the tree haha


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool and strange!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

where about in the park is this tree?
would love to see for myself....


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

I'll send some coordinates however it's along the rocky point bike path trail near the gravel field.


----------

